

Ask HN: What do you use for cloud hosted contact forms? - cschmitt

I am starting a new project and I am curious what you do for hosted contact forms?  I really don't want to go through adding a full backend just to support a contact form.   I know of services like mail chimp and contactology but they are more for list management.    And sites like wufoo are really expensive and I hate online theme designers.<p>Any suggestions?   Thanks in advance for the feedback
======
gtmtg
I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for but I created RESTMailer
(<http://restmailer.mihirgarimella.com>) a little while ago. It does exactly
this - you create the form and RESTMailer powers the rest, including
validation and sending. I use it for my own contact form...

------
javajosh
WuFoo but I'd like something cheaper. A lot cheaper.

